# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Ammortamento Cellulari

## ILLY

Salve, mi è sorto un dubbio:
Acquisto un telefono cellulare di 400.00 + IVA 80.00
Il costo da scrivere nel libro cespiti e quindi da ammortizzare è:
400.00 o
440.00 (400+50% iva indetraibile) o
352.00 (80% di 440.00)
Il discorso è uguale sia per i professionisti che per le società?
Grazie.

----------


## chiarimenti

> Salve, mi &#232; sorto un dubbio:
> Acquisto un telefono cellulare di 400.00 + IVA 80.00
> Il costo da scrivere nel libro cespiti e quindi da ammortizzare &#232;:
> 400.00 o
> 440.00 (400+50&#37; iva indetraibile) o
> 352.00 (80% di 440.00)
> Il discorso &#232; uguale sia per i professionisti che per le societ&#224;?
> Grazie.

  Nel libro dei beni ammortizzabili devi indicare € 440,00 che poi andrai ad ammortizzare  completamente nell'anno poich&#232; di valore inferiore a € 516,46.
L'ammortamento sar&#224; deducibile per l'80% mentre indeducibile per il 20%.

----------


## iam

se hai la possibilit&#224; di dimostrare che il cellulare &#232; usato interamente per l'attivit&#224; professionale (di impresa) il valore da iscrivere al libro cespiti &#232; 400,00, la rata di ammortamento sar&#224; deducibile per l'80&#37;.
Se non puoi dimostrare la totale inerenza dovrai iscriverlo per 440,00 (scaricantodi precauzionalmente solo il 50% dell'IVA) e deducendo sempre l'80% della rata di ammortamento.

----------


## ILLY

E' giusto imputare al Conto Economico una quota d'ammortamento integrale (per beni<516.46)? Non si ha interferenza fiscale?
A seguito dell'abrogazione del 2° c. dell'art. 2426 per i beni in oggetto qual'è la procedura d'ammortamento esatta?
Li ammortizzo al 100% imputando il relativo costo al C.E. o procedo con aliquota ordinaria e mi riservo la facoltà di dedurre interamente la quota in sede di dichiarazione?
Mi scuso per i dubbi ma sono alle prime armi con la materia. 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Devi indicare 352.
L' 80% del costo.
80% di 400 + 80% di 40 (50% indetraibile dell'Iva)
ciao   

> Salve, mi è sorto un dubbio:
> Acquisto un telefono cellulare di 400.00 + IVA 80.00
> Il costo da scrivere nel libro cespiti e quindi da ammortizzare è:
> 400.00 o
> 440.00 (400+50% iva indetraibile) o
> 352.00 (80% di 440.00)
> Il discorso è uguale sia per i professionisti che per le società?
> Grazie.

----------


## iam

> E' giusto imputare al Conto Economico una quota d'ammortamento integrale (per beni<516.46)? Non si ha interferenza fiscale?
> A seguito dell'abrogazione del 2° c. dell'art. 2426 per i beni in oggetto qual'è la procedura d'ammortamento esatta?
> Li ammortizzo al 100% imputando il relativo costo al C.E. o procedo con aliquota ordinaria e mi riservo la facoltà di dedurre interamente la quota in sede di dichiarazione?
> Mi scuso per i dubbi ma sono alle prime armi con la materia. 
> Grazie

  Ovviamente parliamo di una contabilit&#224; ordinaria!
Parliamo di una societ&#224; di capitali? Soggetta a revisione contabile? 
La procedura corretta &#232; quella di ammortizzare secondo le regole civilistiche (effettiva previsione di durata del bene indipendentemente dal valore inferiore ad euro 516,46). 
quanto prevedi possa durarti un cellulare? Tra un anno lo cambiate? 
Tutto regolare lo puoi ammortizzare al 100&#37; e ne avrai anche pieno riconoscimento fiscale. 
Mi sembra di capire tuttavia, da quanto emerge dai commenti alle novit&#224; della finanziaria 2008 che, ad esempio, Se in seguito ad una verifica fiscale nel 2010 ti trovano il cellulare in azienda, ti disconoscono la valenza fiscale dell'ammortamento fatto per intero nell'anno di acquisizione e anche i tuoi revisori pagheranno sanzioni di tasca propria...

----------


## ILLY

Grazie, mi è chiaro l'ammortamento integrale ma il costo da iscrivere è 440 o 352? Vedo che ci sono pareri discordi

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se leggi bene vedrai che sono pareri conformi ...  :Smile:    

> Grazie, mi è chiaro l'ammortamento integrale ma il costo da iscrivere è 440 o 352? Vedo che ci sono pareri discordi

----------


## ILLY

Concordo. Grazie.

----------


## LucZan

Approfitto del presente argomento. 
In caso di acquisto intraUE di telefonino con fattura estera senza addebito di IVA, come vi regolate per la registrazione ai fini iva (doppio protocollo registro acquisti e vendite con iva che si compensa) ? 
In questo caso mi sembra un vantaggio acquistare all'estero cespiti con iva indetraibile: si eviterebbe l'indetraibilit&#224; al 50&#37; dell'iva, in quanto non corrisposta (ai fini imposte dirette rimane pacifica la deducibilit&#224; all'80% dell'imponibile).

----------


## Ruben

> Approfitto del presente argomento. 
> In caso di acquisto intraUE di telefonino con fattura estera senza addebito di IVA, come vi regolate per la registrazione ai fini iva (doppio protocollo registro acquisti e vendite con iva che si compensa) ? 
> In questo caso mi sembra un vantaggio acquistare all'estero cespiti con iva indetraibile: si eviterebbe l'indetraibilità al 50% dell'iva, in quanto non corrisposta (ai fini imposte dirette rimane pacifica la deducibilità all'80% dell'imponibile).

  L'iva non si compensa.
L'iva registrata sugli acquisti mantiene le stesse regole di indetraibilità, quindi la paghi lo stesso visto che si registra anche sulle vendite. 
E poi occhio che i cellulari sono fra i beni per i quali occorre comunicazione e fideiussione all'ADE per gli acquisti intra nei primi 3 anni di chi inizia l'attività.

----------


## LucZan

Grazie Ruben.
Se ho capito bene, provo ora a scrivere le scritture di partita doppia che permettono la registrazione con iva indetraibile anche nel caso di acquisto intra UE (es. acquisto telefonino/palmare per 100 €): 
Scrittura reg. iva vendite:
D fornitore intraUE   120
A acquisti intraUE transit. 100
A Iva vendite 20 
Scrittura reg. iva acquisti:
A fornitore intraUE  120
D acquisti intraUE transit. 100
D Iva acquisti 10
D Iva indetraib. 10 
Scrittura contabile imp. dirette :
D cespite <516€    88  (80% di 110)
D costo indeduc.   22
A Iva indetraib.         10
A fornitore intraUE  100 
Pagamento fornitore estero:
D fornitore intraUE    100
A cassa/banca          100

----------

